# Craftsman Workbench



## Unregistered (Jun 27, 2008)

For the longest time I've been using a custom built workbench that was in the garage from when we bought the house. The previous owner had built it but several decades of heavy use had taken it's toll.

One day while at Sears I spotted a sale on a 7 drawer Craftsman workbench and went ahead and bought it.

Assembly was time consuming but simple and the finished product is very nice!

The construction is actually well done, the table top is heavy duty and the ball bearing drawers slide with ease.

Overall I'm impressed with it and it has been a great improvement over my old setup.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jun 30, 2008)

Great idea there


----------

